# Hook Size question?



## MARINE0341 (Feb 20, 2007)

What size hook should you use on a 5 inch fluke? 4 inch fluke?

Senko 5 inch?
Senko 4 inch?


I cant figure out why companies dont show you how to use there stuff. I mean you would think they want you to catch more fish to buy more of there stuff! #-o


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2007)

For a fluke I rig them with a 4/0 EWG if I am going to fish it slow. For a little bit faster and more of a dying bait fish look I take a #1 live bait hook and hook it through the nose, like you would a live shiner. I mostly use the 4" but for the fiver go with a 5/0 EWG

For a weightless Texas rigged Senko in 4" I use a 1/0 you can also use a 2/0 EWG. I like to use the smaller on to keep the sink rate a little slower unless I am skipping it under a dock or tree and need that little extra weight.
Same goes for the 5" Senko just use a 3/0 or 4/0 EWG

For a wacky rigged Senko I use a size #4 dropshot/split shot hook


----------



## SMDave (Apr 19, 2007)

5" fluke i use a 3/0 or 4/0, for 4" i use 2/0 or 3/0 (usually 3/0 for both of them).

5" senko, 3/0-4/0, and 4", 2/0-3/0. I just about use 3/0 for all of them  .


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 19, 2007)

I use am assortment of hooks for those baits especially if I am fishing them weightless. Remember, the heavier hook will caus ethe bait to sink and act differently. Sometimes, especially if I am fishing very shallow water, I might T-Rig with a 1/0 EWG hook even the 5" senko style bait. 

You have to experiment a little with hooks and baits. Some soft plastics sink super fast and some are much more buoyant. In streams and rivers I might just use a size 1 octopus style hook through the nose. I also use a Kahle hook for the larger fluke baits in deeper water because the tend to not spin on the retrieve with that style hook.


----------



## SMDave (Jul 28, 2007)

It depends what presentation I use. For regular texas rigs, carolinas, etc, I use a 3/0 EWG for 4" and 5", sometimes a 4/0 EWG, but I don't see a point in going over that for the size of the lure. For wacky rigs, I will almost always use a #2 octopus hook, although I will usually just use the EWG I was just using for a weightless t-rig because I usually start with that weightless t-rig and am just too lazy to change hooks. When using jigheads, I like using 1/4 oz. jigheads with a 3/0 hook. When split-shotting, I will sometimes use a 3/0 EWG or a 3/0 Kahle.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 7, 2007)

I use a 1/0 red EWG Gammi for both 5" and 4" senkos when i t-rig em. It gives em more action the smaller hook you use and you get a nice painfully slow even fall. I never really used flukes so i cant help ya with that.


----------

